# Michigan dead monster OMG!!



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Michigan monster 
. 
Buck found dead in Southern MI, near Clinton in the area of M-52 

Buck was found dead by a lady while walking her dog. Called friend to come and get it out of there before it would start stinking she did not even 
notice whether it was a buck or doe. Just wanted it away from her yard. 
Friend shows up and is blown away (obviously). Friend does the right thing 
and calls other people and police officer to obtain the proper tag to possess a picked up deer. 
Cause of death is unknown, carcass was tore up pretty bad by animals. 
Apparently it had been there a while. However, it was only a short 
distance from the closest road. This guy obviously knew what he had and took it to the Sheets brothers of Saline one of them is a CBM scorer. Gross green scores are 253"-258", that will make this the new state record for Michigan. Boone and Crockett does recognize picked up deer as records (see Missouri record/all time record).    The most amazing measurement I've heard so far is 29 1/2" inside spread!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So who gets the record, the guy or the old lady? Thats weird that you can get a record for finding a dead deer or roadkill...What if they did it for dead fish....
Nice rack BTW.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Good Lord what a beast!!! That sure would of made someone proud. At least he was found and wont got totally to waste. Some states do rocognize deer found like this as records. The Hole in the horn buck was the state record?? non-typical for a lot of years and if I am not mistaken it was found dead on RxR track after being hit by a train.


----------



## aarontheredneck1 (Mar 19, 2010)

wow is all i can say. my buddy says it must of migrated from ohio!


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

That thing is a hog!! If you can claim a record by finding a dead one, that kind of takes away from it being a record, am I right? I personally would not claim a record deer if I didn't shoot it. I would surely show it off though.


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

very nice...


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

A friend of mine know those people who have it, and he says the pictures dont do it justice. My buddy took pictures with it, and he's a good sized guy, and it made him look small. Hell of a buck.:!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Fanally a big deer from michigan besides the Rompola Buck. lol


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Only the deer gets credit, not the person who found it.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

That is a monster


----------

